# Horrible 4g LTE speeds (Verizon)



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey all

Came from a DNA and haven't regretted a thing. Love this phone. But have you all been experiencing low 4g speeds?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Came from a DNA and haven't regretted a thing. Love this phone. But have you all been experiencing low 4g speeds?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


have you tried a different tower? And is it just in silly speed tests or is it in real life use?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't noticed anything different lately. Web browsing and downloads are pretty quick. I am in Houston and I pinged Tulsa, OK:










Not the best speeds I've ever seen, but adequate for me.

Go to Settings > Wireless & networks > More settings > Mobile networks and uncheck mobile data. Reboot. Go back to the same menu and re-enable mobile data, and see if that makes a difference.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

4g speed is very signal dependent. I see that during your test you only has 2 bars of 4g service. This can explain the slower than normal speeds. The best speeds are obviously going to be experienced when you have full bars of service. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dinobud (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem is that Verizon's signal had been degrading in Houston for quite some time. I used to get 4G around my house inside the loop but now I can hardly keep a voice call connected. Verified by two different phones.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Phlack (Jun 23, 2011)

There was an article published recently from a Verizon executive apologizing about the slow 4g speeds in most major cities. He stated that the bottleneck will be fixed sometime in early 2014. I'm thinkin Verizon should of seen that coming.


----------

